
Getting to the bottom of line height (2019) - archagon
https://www.figma.com/blog/line-height-changes/
======
tln
Having line height change from "half-leading" on the first line to "leading"
seems a little bizarre to me... why mix the two systems?

It seems the last line also has "half-leading" below, and I can't see a way to
compensate, so that eg aligning the bottom of two text boxes will line up the
bottom baselines.

------
svat
This is an interesting article, and the result seems like a reasonable
compromise. One thing I don't understand: is the font-designer's chosen line-
height (consider the example of Zapfino in this article) completely ignored,
on the web (and in this system)? Or is it available somehow, e.g. is this what
"line-height: normal" (as opposed to "line-height: 100%" or "line-height:
1.0") means? I guess not, because the MDN docs for line-height (linked from
this article) says only:

> Depends on the user agent. Desktop browsers (including Firefox) use a
> default value of roughly 1.2, depending on the element's font-family.

------
chupa-chups
Could you provide a TLDR which audience should consume the linked content?

~~~
Zee2
The article is a good read from a design perspective (how typefaces look and
behave), from a history perspective (where do these conventions come from) and
from an engineering perspective (how does this affect our users?)

